# Fever lasting 5 days in a 4 year old?



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

My 4 year old got sick from my toddler. He started coughing on and off on Tuesday, then got a fever of 101.5 last Wednesday night...seemed ok except for a cough the next day, but then got the same fever that night and has pretty much had a fever until Sunday morning. The highest it got was 104...maybe it would've gotten higher, but I was giving him Tylenol / Ibuprofen (cycling it depending on how hard the fever was to bring down)...he was just so miserable, with chills and moaning...most of Sunday the fever was gone, but in the evening, it was back up to 100...I just heard him coughing a lot, went in, and he's burning up - 103.3. Also, the ear thermometer we're using keeps giving different readings depending on the ear, etc. It's definitely high though as he's shivering, and moaning, etc...but asleep, so I don't want to wake him up to give him anything. I'm wondering if this is a turn for the worse or not? Should I just take him in tomorrow, even if his fever is gone? Or just call them? Or ... sit here and worry all night?


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't freak out over fevers. I don't even give Tylenol until 103+ unless they are uncomfortable. However, the moaning would give me enough cause to see the doctor. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

The cough concerns me more than the fever itself. I would want someone to listen to his lungs at this point and make sure it's nothing serious since he seems to be pretty sick.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I would definitely take him in with the coughing and duration. What did your toddler have, and how long was the illness?


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

The toddler had a fever of 102 for 2 days, then 2 days nothing, then a bad cough for 2 days then seemed much better, and my 4yo started a slight cough. Now it seems the toddler (this is after a week) is getting some pretty intense mucous coming out of his nose and a morning cough to clear it up.

I am taking the 4 yo in now, I gave him some ibuprofen at 3am, then at 9am, his fever was 101, and just recently it was 100. It's weird, but it seems like he gets the coughing spells when his fever starts to go up. I got sick also same time as him, but for me it was mostly a head cold, no cough at all, and only a slight fever of 100. But today, I'm at 97% better, and he's still so sick. I wonder if I should check for a chest xray if they don't hear anything in the lungs...


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ped said it was bacterial bronchitis...he did hear crackles in the lungs, but no wheezing. Started azithromycin and tonight (so far), temp is 99.4. Have my fingers crossed that it won't spike tonight, and that we can all finally sleep tonight.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Poor kid. I try to avoid antibiotics but there is definitely a place for them IMO. I hope they work quickly and everyone is healthy soon.


----------

